# Grrrr.......



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I subscribed Liza to an advanced Obdience course in a training centre about an hour's drive from where we live, after I found out that another course, close to us, was cancelled. Yesterday I checked the website because they had told me the time was still tentative, and there it was, first class, starting at one.
So Liza and I drove up. Liza does not like car rides, so she was sick. I stopped a couple of times to get her settled again, and was happy to finally arrive. However....this class was cancelled, too. And they forgot to call me. So why leave it on the website if you decide to cancel the whole thing, all seven classes?
So I drove back again, with my sick little girl vomiting the rest in her stomach on her bed. Very nice. And when I got back, I checked three other websites for advanced obedience courses...you guessed it, they all started two weeks ago. Next chance in January. Really? Grrrr....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I understand your fustration. I had things that happen to me with a the ONLY dog club that offers agility, rally, obedience that is semi close to me 40miles one way. I would work until 4:30 drive home the 40miles check to see if the class was on or not drive back the 40miles with my dog only to find that they had cancelled the class. I had them do this to me 3 times with agility. Very very frustated. 

I also belong to a hunt training club that is 1 1/2hrs away. We have gone to this many times only to get to run our dogs once that is along drive for really nothing. That is why my family does alot of training on our own.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

So sorry you and poor Liza had to go through that. It is very annoying when something like that happens. Is Liza feeling better now?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> So sorry you and poor Liza had to go through that. It is very annoying when something like that happens. Is Liza feeling better now?


I felt worse for Liza, she was really struggling. She is fine, now, thanks for asking. I read somewhere else that you and Molly take three classes per week. What classes are you doing?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

inge said:


> I felt worse for Liza, she was really struggling. She is fine, now, thanks for asking. I read somewhere else that you and Molly take three classes per week. What classes are you doing?


We are in CGC prep, rally, and competition obedience. Pretty soon we'll only be training for obedience.

I'm glad Liza is feeling better. Poor baby


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like a very unhappy experience for you and Liza. Glad she's feeling better. I haven't found many training alternatives near me especially for competition obedience. I'm wondering which direction from Oxford you go for training.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Sounds like a very unhappy experience for you and Liza. Glad she's feeling better. I haven't found many training alternatives near me especially for competition obedience. I'm wondering which direction from Oxford you go for training.


Well, this was in Goshen. I also trained in South Norwalk with Tess (agility and therapy dog classes) and with Liza here in Oxford.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

inge said:


> Well, this was in Goshen. I also trained in South Norwalk with Tess (agility and therapy dog classes) and with Liza here in Oxford.


We also did our therapy dog class in Norwalk at Dog Gone Smart.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> We also did our therapy dog class in Norwalk at Dog Gone Smart.


Right. So did we.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde would get car sick when he was young, he eventually outgrew it. The vet had me give him dramamine before traveling, it worked wonders. Sorry for you cancellation frustrations!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

inge said:


> However....this class was cancelled, too. And they forgot to call me.


Oh, I feel your pain. Twice, I drove an hour to our agility class that was cancelled due to weather. However, I blame myself because I forgot to call their message recording before I left home. They always keep their messages up to date and it works great when I remember to call.


----------

